# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه برای پشت کنکوری ها (کنکور دوم)

## farhan44

سلام ...... من اولین کنکورم 95 بود .... سال 96 دومین کنکوریه که میخوام بدم .... کد نظام وظیفه رو کدوم بزنم ؟
ممنون

----------


## Ali77

كد 6

----------


## farhan44

> كد 6


كد 6) فارغ التحصيلان مقطع متوسطه (داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي) به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا 20 سالگي به صورت پيوسته و حضوري (مدارس
روزانه، بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور) و در صورتي كه وارد غيبت نشده باشند.
تبصره: دانش آموزاني كه دوره متوسطه (سال اول متوسطه) را از مهر 91 آغاز كرده باشند، سقف مجاز سنوات تحصيلي آنان حداكثر تا پايان 20 سالگي
خواهد بود.

یعنی این ؟؟

----------


## Ali77

> كد 6) فارغ التحصيلان مقطع متوسطه (داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي) به شرط اتمام تحصيل حداكثر تا 20 سالگي به صورت پيوسته و حضوري (مدارس
> روزانه، بزرگسالان و آموزش از راه دور) و در صورتي كه وارد غيبت نشده باشند.
> تبصره: دانش آموزاني كه دوره متوسطه (سال اول متوسطه) را از مهر 91 آغاز كرده باشند، سقف مجاز سنوات تحصيلي آنان حداكثر تا پايان 20 سالگي
> خواهد بود.
> 
> یعنی این ؟؟


آره همينو بزن حله

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

6 بزن بره
زیاد حساس نیست

----------


## artim

دوستان کد نظام وظیفه صرفا جنبه اماری داره هر کدی که نزدیک تر هست به شرایطتون بزنین و نگران نباشین هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
این کد فقط جنبه اماری برای سنجش داره

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط artim


دوستان کد نظام وظیفه صرفا جنبه اماری داره هر کدی که نزدیک تر هست به شرایطتون بزنین و نگران نباشین هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
این کد فقط جنبه اماری برای سنجش داره


داداچ مطمینی شما؟ ینی الان منی که سومینی کنکورمه و دانشجو پیام نورم و هیش کدومش بم نمیخوره همینطوری صرفا یچی بزنم بره؟*

----------


## artim

> *
> داداچ مطمینی شما؟ ینی الان منی که سومینی کنکورمه و دانشجو پیام نورم و هیش کدومش بم نمیخوره همینطوری صرفا یچی بزنم بره؟*


صد درصد چندین ساله کارم همینه
فقط جنبه اماری داره
مهم موقع ثبتنام دانشگاه هست

----------

